# Amiibo cards to trade! LF S5 NPC; FT S5 villagers, 2 NPC



## Marzypan (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello! I have some doubles that im willing to trade if anyone needs them to complete the set. I'm currently only trying to finish the 5th series, but I might be open to trading for an older series or an NPC or something. Let me know what you need that I have and we can maybe work something out!

For now I'm only shipping/trading within the US.

*What I have (for trade)*

415 - Kicks
409 - Sable

425 - Sherb
426 - Megan
427 - Dom
428 - Audie
429 - Cyd (recently added)
430 - Judy
431 - Raymond
432 - Reneigh
433 - Sasha (recently added)
434 - Ione (recently added)
435 - Tiansheng
436 - Shino
437 - Marlo
438 - Petri
440 - Quinn
441 - Chabwick
442 - Zoe
443 - Ace
444 - Rio
445 - Frett
446 - Azalea
447 - Roswell
448 - Faith (recently added)

*What I need*
401 - Tom Nook
403 - Isabell
405 - Wilbur
407 - Celeste
413 - Flick
417 - Harvey
421 - Nico
422 - Wardell
423 - Tom Nook
424 - Isabell


*Trades In Progress*
_none_

*Trades Completed*
418 Guilliver traded for 409 Sable
420 Lottie traded for 409 Sable
402 Timmy & Tommy and 406 Blathers traded for 408 Mabel and 414 Daisy Mae


----------



## axiirq (Nov 22, 2021)

Harvey for Shino?


----------



## Marzypan (Nov 29, 2021)

Ill DM you


axiirq said:


> Harvey for Shino?


----------



## Marzypan (Dec 15, 2021)

Updated


----------



## DarthJoda (Dec 21, 2021)

422 Wardell for your 409 Sabel?


----------



## Marzypan (Dec 21, 2021)

DarthJoda said:


> 422 Wardell for your 409 Sabel?


Will DM you :3


----------

